# Think you know a Bad Ass?



## ShoerFast (Feb 26, 2008)

(cut n paste from an email, the dogs may have a different story?)

I wouldn't believe it if not for the photos!!

This is almost unbelievable!

A couple from Montana were out riding on the range, he with his rifle and
she (fortunately) with her camera. Their dogs always followed them, but on
this occasion a Mountain Lion decided that he wanted to stalk the dogs
(you'll see the dogs in the background watching). Very, very bad decision.

The hunter got off the mule with his rifle and decided to shoot in the air
to scare away the lion, but before he could ge t off a shot the lion
charged in and decided he wanted a piece of those dogs. With that, the mule
took off and decided HE wanted a piece of that lion. That's when all hell
broke loose for the lion.

As the lion approached the dogs, the mule snatched him up by the tail and
started whirling him around. Banging its head on the ground on every pass.
Then he dropped it, stomped on it and held it to the ground by the throat.
The mule then got down on his knees and bit the thing all over a couple of
dozen times to make sure it was dead, then whipped it into the air again,
walked back over to the couple (that were stunned in silence) and stood
there ready to continue his ride as if nothing had just happened.
Fortunately, even though the hunter didn't get off a shot, his wife go off
these four pictures.

Now I would pay big money for this ol-boy!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 26, 2008)

Don't be calling_ him_ "Jack"!!!


.


----------



## ShoerFast (Feb 26, 2008)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Don't be calling_ him_ "Jack"!!!
> 
> 
> .




Ahemm,,, he knows Jack!


----------



## ShoerFast (Feb 26, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Real pictures but a fabricated story according to Snopes.com. The cat was already dead from a gun shot.



I wondered, as every cat-dog I ever meet wants a chunk of cat. 

And the look on that one's (last picture) face is that of a dog that don't think mules are very smart.

Edit: It would be hard to call dogs off a live cat.


----------



## wood4heat (Feb 26, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Real pictures but a fabricated story according to Snopes.com. The cat was already dead from a gun shot.



Rain on our parade will ya!


----------



## ShoerFast (Feb 26, 2008)

wood4heat said:


> Rain on our parade will ya!



Not at all, he got boring when he went mod on us. 

I had my doubts, an inconsistency in the story, before the pictures loaded. 

"Their dogs always fallowed them"​
When you ever see a dog fallow a horse on a ride?

Edit:

But all the same, this seemed worth posting to me


----------



## wood4heat (Feb 26, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> Not at all, he got boring when he went mod on us.
> 
> I had my doubts, an inconsistency in the story, before the pictures loaded.
> 
> ...



It was a good story, not as good as the mtn lion watching the kids through the sliding glass door though. The first pic in that thread got the hair on the back of my neck standing up!


----------



## yooper (Feb 26, 2008)

Are mountain lion good to eat? Im alway up to try somthing different.


----------



## joesawer (Feb 27, 2008)

I have seen mules and donkeys that where sudden death on dogs and coyotes if they could catch them. I have never seen one around a mountian lion though.
According to some of the old mountian men, lion was good eating, but sometimes they told stuff just to see if some tender foot would try it.


----------



## mryb (Mar 4, 2008)

Another bad a$$...

http://www.biggeststars.com/imgcontent/galleries/STAR776/fred-rogers-4715.jpeg


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 4, 2008)

joesawer said:


> I have seen mules and donkeys that where sudden death on dogs and coyotes if they could catch them. I have never seen one around a mountian lion though.
> According to some of the old mountian men, lion was good eating, but sometimes they told stuff just to see if some tender foot would try it.



They eat them in China, dogs too! I was just
about to buy a mule


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 6, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> They eat them in China, dogs too! I was just
> about to buy a mule




A good mule defies good math,,,if I may explain. 

Horses can pack about 1/5th (20%) there body weight, burros can pack about 1/4th (25%) but are just plain hard to work with. 

The off spring of a horse/burro should be somewhere between there, right? 

Most mules can take 25% (or better) of there weight, balance an unstable load, take it were no horse or burro would even think about and be happy doing it!

The very best burros are at best half as smart as the average horse, but the dumbest mule ever is smarter then the smartest horse. 

You could ride a horse to the edge of a cliff and ask it to jump, and some might. If you took a mule to the edge of a cliff and asked to jump, there is a real good chance they will send you over the cliff. 

Mules get a bad rap due the the rank worthless mares that have been breed for a mule, 80% of the temperament comes from the dam. 

It took a few years, but a lot of these back-yard breeders found it imposable to make money raising foals, and it's a lot of work. But a lot of people found that a good utility mule is a huge benefit, there breeding good mares to good jacks lately and there offspring are a pleasure to work with. 

A few years ago, the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation auctioned off a palameano mule at there annual banquet. 

They built a ramp out of plywood and 2X4's to ride the mule onto the stage for the bidding. Weel as it turned out, the guys that built the ramp put the 2X's in sideways (the weak way) and the ramp crashed as the mule was about half way up!

Turned out that the mule looked around, hunkered down and jumped right up on the stage from the rubble, and let out one h311-of-a bray! 

Bidding stopped at 20 big-ones! ($20K) 

If you the need, and a line on a good one, by all means pick it up!


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 6, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> A good mule defies good math,,,if I may explain.
> 
> Horses can pack about 1/5th (20%) there body weight, burros can pack about 1/4th (25%) but are just plain hard to work with.
> 
> ...


I would love one, but I can't see 20k on any animal short of the goose
that lays golden eggs!


----------



## wireedm (Mar 6, 2008)

yooper said:


> Are mountain lion good to eat? Im alway up to try somthing different.



I hear they taste like chikin, kinda like their little cousins. lol


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 6, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I would love one, but I can't see 20k on any animal short of the goose
> that lays golden eggs!



Understand that was a fund raiser for a wonderful cause. 

Good mules start at $1500 or so. 

The army had a system for there mules, and were we get the phrase 'Three Bells" meaning 'good' 

If a mule could pack, the bottom of there tail-hair was trimmed giving a bell look. 

If the mule was broke to ride, (they oviousely could pack) the tail-hair was again trimmed at the bottom and about a 1/3 of the way up,,,,, 'Two Bells'.

If a mule could pack, ride and pull a wagon, the tail was trimmed in 3 places, 'Three bells" , there is a huge sale here every year and a lot of mules change hands, if you brought a $2000 - $3000 you could leave with a fair riding mule. For $5000 or so, you would be into some of the best at the sale. for $20K, I would think it should also be able to deal cards?


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 6, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> Understand that was a fund raiser for a wonderful cause.
> 
> Good mules start at $1500 or so.
> 
> ...



I would prolly have to get one that bit, kicked & chit on ya 
I do see their worthiness in rugged terraign, and have had some experiance with them! One old timer told me they live an entire life to kick you one time


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 6, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I would prolly have to get one that bit, kicked & chit on ya
> I do see their worthiness in rugged terraign, and have had some experiance with them! One old timer told me they live an entire life to kick you one time




You have to be right with your Maker if you want to work with mules that is for sure!

And if they kick you, if there aiming at your belt-buckle, there going to hit the belt buckle! 

Most won't, you can tick them off, better off not, it's way easer to work with them and they will never accept you as smarter, your best chance is convince them as there equal, befriend them. 

Mules take a lot more time then horses, they reason things, just watch them sometime. Just a sernio, watch horses and mules in the same pasture and something like a white-grocery sack blow by in the wind. Horses will panic, watch it,,,then commence back to eating. 

Mules will watch it, get a better vantage point, watch it some more, get closer, get further, stomp it,,,then think about eating,,,,, with one eye and ear at the same direction. 

If we had more mule trainers, we would have way better horse trainers.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 6, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> You have to be right with your Maker if you want to work with mules that is for sure!
> 
> And if they kick you, if there aiming at your belt-buckle, there going to hit the belt buckle!
> 
> ...


Sounds very logical, I have witnessed mules in pastures that would not let anyone in, that was not supposed to be there. Good watch dogs! I suppose much time to be spent training them would be necessary.Training with treats and trust would seem the best, am I wrong?


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 6, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Sounds very logical, I have witnessed mules in pastures that would not let anyone in, that was not supposed to be there. Good watch dogs! I suppose much time to be spent training them would be necessary.Training with treats and trust would seem the best, am I wrong?




Lots and lots of time, trust is hard to get, you will not trick them, but good honest intentions will win. 

Like the old trick to hide a halter behind you to catch a horse that might not want to work that day? Forget it with mules, they want to see what you have in your hands. But go out every chance you get, give them a butterschoch candy (many like them) or peppermint if that is there trick, give them a hug, scratch the base of there ears, talk to them, toss a rope around them even if for a second,,,,, and walk away. 

Alway I mean always leave them on a good note, never never push an issue, your not going to win, ever. 

I am no were near the best there is with mules, I only know a few basics, but I can shoe most, not many Farriers can say that, most will say 'no mules' . Just as many will not, or should not ride mules, there missing out. 

Take what has worked for the most difficult horse you ever worked with, and X's 10 , and you will be close to what works. But there rewards are the very best ride in the most difficult terrain there is. Easy keepers and nearly Vet-proof, they need there care, but rarely have medical emergencies. 

And for hoofs! I never seen a mule with bad hoofs or very few leg problems , they will hardily ever need a day off in the hardest work you can give them. 

I think it's cool that you have an interest, there wonderful creatures.


----------



## DDM (Mar 6, 2008)

Is it mules or donkies farmers keep with there cows to kill coyotes/Wild dogs?


----------



## joesawer (Mar 7, 2008)

DDM said:


> Is it mules or donkies farmers keep with there cows to kill coyotes/Wild dogs?



Either one will keep the varmits run off.
Mules are bigger and faster and smarter.
Jack donkeys are not good to mix with other stock. They have a one track brain and will constantly harass (try to breed) any animal it can dominate. The term Jack A$$ is easily understood if you ever see them interact with other stock.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 7, 2008)

Cool thread guys!!! I have been around a few horses but not any mules. If a mule can out kick a horse, a mule is a bad mutha. I have seen a guy get the chit kicked out of him by a horse. He had a shoe print in the top of his head for awhile, no hair would even grow their.


----------



## eric_271 (Mar 12, 2008)

I shawed 5 Belgian mule's. Big is an under statement for these mule's. They had the art of leaning on me down to a science. Of the 5, two were a real pain. By far the worst horses I shawed were some Belgian mares and last but not least was the semi load of wild mustang's brought in to the fair grounds and run into the bucking shoots to get a rope on them so 5 guy's could try to hold them when the gate was opened. The 6th man was the lucky one who got to trim their feet. With everyone holding the leed rope these horses would almost sit on their haunches with front legs stiff and straight. As you would get near it, the horse would lift a front leg and strike out at you. You could hear the air whistle off the leg it was so fast. More time was spent calming the horse down then trimming the feet. Kinda glad school is behind me.


----------

